# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Fattura extra cee

## solar

Qualcuno sa indicarmi un Testo o Manuale contenente l'esatta procedura per contabilizzare (regime semplificato) nel registro degli acquisti una fattura USA (in dollari), una bolletta doganale e una fattura italiana in euro del vettore-sdoganatore relative ad un acquisto compiuto appunto negli states, facendo quadrare i conti.
Grazie per le risposte.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Perch&#232; parla di "quadratura dei conti" se la ditta &#232; in regime semplificato ? 
In questo caso vanno fatte solo registrazioni IVA delle bollette d'importazione, delle fatture emesse e con rilevanza esclusivamente reddituale le fatture estere ricevute. 
Saluti

----------


## solar

> In questo caso vanno fatte solo registrazioni IVA delle bollette d'importazione, delle fatture emesse e con rilevanza esclusivamente reddituale le fatture estere ricevute.

  Il problema è che mi ritrovo con 3 documenti. Una fattura in dollari ovviamente senza iva (credo da inserire nel registro degli acquisti). Una fattura del vettore con iva e con i diritti doganali pagati ed esclusi dalla base imponibile iva. Una bolla dognale con l'ammontare dei diritti doganali.
Non so esattamente come registrare sul registro acquisti tutti e tre i documenti.

----------


## katita

ciao, 
per la fattura in dollari, devi fare il cambio in euro con il tasso di cambio del giorno di emissione della fattura. io le mie fatture estere non le registro con il registro iva acquisti ma ho un registro iva a parte (acquisti extracee) e l'aliquota iva che utilizzo è autocertificazione iva art. 17 con la quale il mio programma di contabilità attua i dovuti giroconti.
per il resto mi dispiace ma non ti so aiutare perchè le mie fatture sono relative a dei servizi offerti su internet quindi non ho ne bolle ne fatture del vettore.
spero di esserti stata un pò d'aiuto.
ciao :Smile:

----------


## denigiu

> Perchè parla di "quadratura dei conti" se la ditta è in regime semplificato ? 
> In questo caso vanno fatte solo registrazioni IVA delle bollette d'importazione, delle fatture emesse e con rilevanza esclusivamente reddituale le fatture estere ricevute. 
> Saluti

  Abbi ben chiara la cosa da dire: le parole verranno. 
Quel copione di Moretti.... :Big Grin:

----------


## cmit

buongiorno a tutti
di solito devo fare cos&#236;:
1) registro la fattura in dollari, utilizzando il cambio del giorno, nel registro IVA acquisti (imputando il costo come "iva non imponibile art.9" perch&#232; per le mie ft si tratta di servizi internazionali)
2) la ft del vettore la registro nel registro acquisti imputando il costo dei diritti doganali come "spese per ns conto" ed escluso art.15 perch&#232; ci addebitano l'anticipo dei diritti che hanno pagato per noi.
3) la bolla doganale non la registro negli acquisti perch&#232; non &#232; una fattura... ora non so che registri tu possa utilizzare o abbia, ma solitamente io la contabilizzo facendo in modo che vada semplicemente a chiudere il conto dell'anticipo della fattura del vettore in un registo a parte.
spero di non aver fatto troppa confusione...
saluti

----------


## ginevra

io procedo in questa maniera:
1 - registro l'anticipo IVA+dazio, pagati in anticipo allo sdoganatore.
     anticipi a fornitori        a       banca       300 
2 - registro la bolla doganale sul libro IVA:
     (esempio, l'iva pagata è di 300)
     diversi                           a       dogana     1800
     iva su acquisti         300
     c/transitorio acq    1500
     (dogana è fornitore fittizio) 
3 - registro la fattura del fornitore USA - se si tratta di merce -solo sul  
libro    giornale, se è in $, al cambio della data di sdoganamento; 
4 - registro la fattura dello sdoganatore, che è comprensiva delle spese (iva ed eventuale dazio) già anticipati al punto 1.
     esempio: totale fattura 780:
     trasporto 400
     iva           80
     anticipate per conto del cliente 300.
     quindi:
      diversi                          a    sdoganatore     780
      spese trasporto     400
      IVA su fatt             80
      c/transit acq         300  (esenti art. 15, credo: comunque c'è in fattura) 
5 - ora bisogna fare i giroconti, per chiudere:
      sdoganatore  a    anticipi a fornitore   300
      (restano da pagare a sdoganatore 480) 
      dogana         a    c/transitorio acquisti   1800 
fai i mastrini e prova a vedere se ti quadra.

----------

